# 05 jetta 2.5 need help bad



## EKfly (Sep 6, 2012)

hi and i just want to say what a great forum this is , 

iam currently working on a 05 jetta 2.5 i5 5 speed , 

symptoms are 

engine misfire on cyl # 2 

on idle engine rocks back and forth and shakes badly 

moved coil and plug to cyl # 1 and still points to that cyl #2 is missing 

i dont know where to go next


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

How many miles on the car?


----------



## deesul (Jan 3, 2009)

*some other free checks*

Swap spark plug from cylinder 2 to cylinder 1, clear code and see what happens. If it still misfires on #2... 
Swap injector from cylinder 2 to cylinder 1, clear code and see what happens. If it still misfires on #2, drive the car to a field, set it on fire and report it stolen, because ****'s about to get expensive.


----------



## EKfly (Sep 6, 2012)

PhAyzoN said:


> How many miles on the car?


 
96K ON THE JETTA , 

this morning i walk in to the shop and i start it up and then was shaking worst and i had this codes on the ecm 

p0300 random misfire 
p0301 cyl 1 misfire 
and p0302 cyl # misfire 


it also had a ect out of range code but i cleared yester and now cant remember what was the code


----------



## EKfly (Sep 6, 2012)

so i replaced the valve cover yesterday , moved the spark plug ,coil,injector to a different cyl and the miss only stays on cyl # 1 and 2 

after trial and error i was able to get it running smooth when i unplug the tube coming from the intake to the breather pcv valve (valve cover ) and plug the tube with a cap or my finger the missing goes away and also the check engine lights wont come on, but as soon as i plug the dam thing back in it will start trowing cel anyone know much about this engine s ???


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

Sounds like same thing happened on by bro's car, torn hose caused way more air to be there than needed causing idle to go haywire, replaced hose, now proper A/F out of wack... Try what we did to fix... 

Disco both battery cables from the battery and touch the cables together for at least 10 seconds, don't worry it wont spark, it will cause the ECU to forget its learned settings and go back to baseline. Hook up battery, and turn key "on" but don't start for at least 15 seconds, then start car, it will semi spit and spudded until all the FI sensors commit and the ECU can adjust the ratios again, should idle even after about 1-2 minutes.


----------



## EKfly (Sep 6, 2012)

phrog23 said:


> Sounds like same thing happened on by bro's car, torn hose caused way more air to be there than needed causing idle to go haywire, replaced hose, now proper A/F out of wack... Try what we did to fix...
> 
> Disco both battery cables from the battery and touch the cables together for at least 10 seconds, don't worry it wont spark, it will cause the ECU to forget its learned settings and go back to baseline. Hook up battery, and turn key "on" but don't start for at least 15 seconds, then start car, it will semi spit and spudded until all the FI sensors commit and the ECU can adjust the ratios again, should idle even after about 1-2 minutes.


 ok so after carefully doing a smoke test on all system going to the intake i wasn't able to find any leaks at all , 0 intake leak , i cancelled all the hoses going to the intake and ran a smoke test and the only smoke i could see leaking out was from the pcv port . on the other hand i plugged my throttle body and ran the smoke tru the intake hose (going from the picv to the intake ) and 0 smoke 
also made on a different try i put back all the hoses together and reset the ecm and run it for a few minutes and code are back on , they show up by a flashing cel then a solid cell a few moment after 
iam beginning to think is the timing is off now 

is there any easy way to check for timing ?


----------



## EKfly (Sep 6, 2012)

Anyone ?


----------



## Just1jak (Jun 7, 2006)

I have an engine for sell http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pts/3378598898.html


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Just1jak said:


> I have an engine for sell http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pts/3378598898.html



Stop spamming.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MasterJetti08 (Mar 1, 2012)

Damn I was sure as I was reading from the bottom up it would be an intake leak. Your positive the intake gasket and everything is good? It's just rough at idle right? When you push the gas it tends to even out? It sounds like an obvious vacuum leak unless I'm missing something.


----------

